# New to page :)



## Amazeon79 (May 6, 2013)

Hello all!! I just got a new little cutie named Chloe. Chloe was welcomed into my home at the very young age of 5 weeks old. The owners of her mother couldn't keep the litter so she's with me now. Chloe is currently 11 weeks old and what a little joy/terror she is  I was told she was a Maltipoo, but her mother looks like a short haired Havanese... I need help figuring this out... Any info is appreciated.. Thanks


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

She is a cutie! It's possible she could be part short haired Havanese, could you tell us about her personality? And more pictures, please!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

she could be a short hair... congratulations and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Amazeon79 (May 6, 2013)

She is a very VERY smart! She is already litter trained and she knows some basic commands... She has big bursts of energy throughout the day where she will just run thru the entire apartment non stop for 5 minutes. She cried and barked a lot when she first came but now she just whines and barks a little when she can't have her way. She does bark to get my attention for toys or food  She goes in her crate at night to sleep on her own (the door stays open)... She is also shedding ALOT , and her coat looks short and fluffy with shiny long hairs coming in at a longer length... She bites like crazy in a playful rage, but I know she's young  I love her!! I just wish I could take her outside but I have to wait until she gets all her shots at the end of may... I need her to release all this energy...


----------



## Amazeon79 (May 6, 2013)

Here she is!


----------



## Regina (Mar 9, 2013)

Vets do offer genetic testing by a blood sample. You could ask your vet when they give her the vaccines to test for this. She is very cute!


----------



## Amazeon79 (May 6, 2013)

This is her mom with the litter... Her hair was cut so I can't tell what she looked like before..


----------



## Amazeon79 (May 6, 2013)

Regina said:


> Vets do offer genetic testing by a blood sample. You could ask your vet when they give her the vaccines to test for this. She is very cute!


Yes! Thanks Regina... I'm going to look into that


----------



## Amazeon79 (May 6, 2013)

I can't upload multiple pics, I guess the file is to large sorry


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Chloe is a little doll!


----------



## PiedPiper (Apr 30, 2013)

Chloe is a cutie!! If you end up doing a genetics test, let us know the results! I'm terrible at guessing breeds.


----------



## Amazeon79 (May 6, 2013)

Thanks guys you are all wonderful...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Amazeon79 said:


> This is her mom with the litter... Her hair was cut so I can't tell what she looked like before..


Her mom really doesn't look like a Havanese, but your pup sure is cute! If she IS a short haired Havanese, it is right that she would shed.

I wouldn't bother with genetic testing. Genetic testing to determine "breed" is notoriously unreliable. (You can send in a smaple from a, known, pure bred dog and have it come back saying it's a strange cross) just enjoy your little cutie. It doesn't really matter what her breed is, and many/most shelter dogs are multi-cross breeds anyway.

In any case, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Welcome she is a cutie pie.The mom looks like a dotson mix ? The eyes look sort of Havanese?


----------



## Amazeon79 (May 6, 2013)

Suzi said:


> Welcome she is a cutie pie.The mom looks like a dotson mix ? The eyes look sort of Havanese?


Thanks! I never thought about a Dotson... :suspicious:


----------



## Amazeon79 (May 6, 2013)

krandall said:


> Her mom really doesn't look like a Havanese, but your pup sure is cute! If she IS a short haired Havanese, it is right that she would shed.
> 
> I wouldn't bother with genetic testing. Genetic testing to determine "breed" is notoriously unreliable. (You can send in a smaple from a, known, pure bred dog and have it come back saying it's a strange cross) just enjoy your little cutie. It doesn't really matter what her breed is, and many/most shelter dogs are multi-cross breeds anyway.
> 
> In any case, welcome to the forum!


Thanks Krandall


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations, she's beautiful!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Honestly the mother looks like a Chihuahua mix, but the puppy is adorable and does have a short haired Hav look. Who knows what the father was. Puppies can change a lot as they grow into adults. Really the genetic breed test, at least the one I am familiar with is not accurate. I had a grooming client say his 50 lbs shepherd mix was part Lhasa apso BC that's what the test came back as. Just worry about the health and wellbeing of your pup. it's possible you may never know exactly what the heritage is, and it doesn't matter. Her life value is the same as a pedigreed dog (not saying you would care for her any differently).


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

She's a cutie pie!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Amazeon79 said:


> Thanks! I never thought about a Dotson... :suspicious:


I think she means dachshund, but I don't see it. Her head is way too broad (too broad for a Havanese too) and her ears are way too short. She's not long enough bodied for a doxie. Her body looks big, but that's mostly because she's grossly overweight. Her legs are too slender and "dainty" for a Havanese... even clipped. These comments are about the mom, not about your adorable little pup.

It's hard to say what your pup is going to look like when she gets older, but right now, she could definitely be confused with a short haired Havanese. (sometimes called a "satin" or "Shavanese") But you don't know who or what the dad was either, so who knows what genes she got from that side?


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

She is adorably cute! Very bright sparkly eyes!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

atsilvers27 said:


> Honestly the mother looks like a Chihuahua mix, but the puppy is adorable and does have a short haired Hav look. Who knows what the father was. Puppies can change a lot as they grow into adults. Really the genetic breed test, at least the one I am familiar with is not accurate. I had a grooming client say his 50 lbs shepherd mix was part Lhasa apso BC that's what the test came back as. Just worry about the health and wellbeing of your pup. it's possible you may never know exactly what the heritage is, and it doesn't matter. Her life value is the same as a pedigreed dog (not saying you would care for her any differently).


I agree that the mom's head is more Chihuahua shaped. (except for the dropped ears, of course)


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

She's adorable no matter what she is. Have fun.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

krandall said:


> I think she means dachshund, but I don't see it. Her head is way too broad (too broad for a Havanese too) and her ears are way too short. She's not long enough bodied for a doxie. Her body looks big, but that's mostly because she's grossly overweight. Her legs are too slender and "dainty" for a Havanese... even clipped. These comments are about the mom, not about your adorable little pup.
> 
> It's hard to say what your pup is going to look like when she gets older, but right now, she could definitely be confused with a short haired Havanese. (sometimes called a "satin" or "Shavanese") But you don't know who or what the dad was either, so who knows what genes she got from that side?


Agree. I don't see Dachshund in the mother. And that the mother is carrying around too much weight even though she just had puppies. When I was a teenager I worked at a stable and was taught to judge a horse's conditioning by how flabby the neck and chest were. Soft, flabby chest equalled out of shape and maybe overweight horse. I think the same can be said about dogs, and that dog certainly looks like she needs some trimming down! Poor thing!

Keep us updated on how the puppy is doing. There are many mixed and "looks like a Havanese but we don't know" dogs on the forum and they are all welcome.


----------



## Amazeon79 (May 6, 2013)

Thanks guys! I love her just the same, she's my little sunshine  I was just very curious about her breed because she wasn't looking like any other Maltese Poodles I had ever seen. But thanks so much for all of your insight. I realize it really doesn't matter if shes a mix of a Havanese, Maltese, Poodle, and a Chihuahua.... She's just Chloe, and we belong together :bounce:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Amazeon79 said:


> Thanks guys! I love her just the same, she's my little sunshine  I was just very curious about her breed because she wasn't looking like any other Maltese Poodles I had ever seen. But thanks so much for all of your insight. I realize it really doesn't matter if shes a mix of a Havanese, Maltese, Poodle, and a Chihuahua.... She's just Chloe, and we belong together :bounce:


That is all that matters! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

welcome, save your money. She looks like a short hair to me. You said it perfectly.


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

Welcome and enjoy her. She's cute, whatever she is. 
Goodness, I have English, German, Cherokee Indian, Norweign and who knows what else in me  so it's ok to have more than one thing in you (I hope)

My husband and Mikey are lucky enough to be full blooded guys. Not me. Oh well


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha NO way, my husband and dog are full blooded too!! What is your husband!??


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

100% Italian 
What is your husband?


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

Here's my 100% Italian husband and 100% Havanese Dog ound:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha awesome!!
Here is my 100% Russian husband and my 100% Havanese! 
I am the mutt of my family as even my kids are at least 1/2 purebreed!!


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

Great picture of hubby and Tillie Tammy!!!
I'm the mutt too


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Lila said:


> Great picture of hubby and Tillie Tammy!!!
> I'm the mutt too


 mutts can be pretty awesome... :becky:


----------

